# What precisely Easterlings chant ?



## Escobar (Oct 30, 2015)

In all descriptions which describes that scene: 



 "Za dashu snaku Zigur, Durbgu nazgshu, Durbgu dashshu!" (Hail, Sauron, Lord of the Ring, Lord of the Earth!) is only mentioned. Nowhere is mentioned about other words heard in this scene. Lets watch video which I sent above.
0:03 single voice: "za dashu snaku Zigur!"(too quietly)
0:05 single voice: "teetatee, tatatee"
0:09 soldiers: "huh" single voice: "...anmala!"
0:10 soldiers: durgbu dashgu,
0:12 single voice: "teetaa!"

Anybody know what is text of this cry?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 30, 2015)

If this is solely from the movies, I doubt PJ has a translation for the rest of it. It's probably just gibberish to make it sound like they had something to chant as they march.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 30, 2015)

"It's probably just gibberish"
When Gimli spoke in lorien in uncut version, it was too gibberish? It also didn't translated.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 30, 2015)

Do you mean when he said


> _Ishkhaqwi ai durugnul!"_



This was translated as "I spit upon your grave!"


----------



## Escobar (Oct 31, 2015)

"*Kilmin malur ni zaram kalil ra narag. Kheled-zâram ... Balin tazlifi*"
also gibberish?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 31, 2015)

I think that was just Gimli saying a prayer or something in Dwarvish when he found Balin's tomb. I don't know if there is an exact translation.


----------



## Escobar (Nov 1, 2015)

Speech of Gimli contains words, not gibberish. In cry of Easterlings, and also in Haradrim cry in battle at pelennor I hear pure, exact words. It is influenced by maori "haka". Maybe this cries are based od maori language.


----------



## Alcuin (Nov 3, 2015)

If you Google “Khuzdul dictionary” you get over 4,200 hits. There are a number available. (My favorite is _gorog_ – “ale” – while _grog_ is inferior beer brewed by Men. Makes you wonder how good Dwarvish ale might be!) You could get any number of these and translate Dwarvish. 

You can also Google “black speech of mordor dictionary”. 

Searches for Easterling or Haradrim lexicons were unsuccessful (for me). If it’s something P Jackson invented (or had others invent) for the films, you’d best narrow your search with them. They might tell you outright, or lead you to clues to uncover it. 

_Zigur_, btw, is Second Age Adûnaic (predecessor language of Common or Westron, and the everyday speech of Númenor derived from the language of the Third House of the Edain) for “Wizard/Sorcerer”, what Sauron was called when taken “captive” to Númenor. On the off-chance that the Easterlings are speaking Adûnaic (a little inconsistent, but hey! par for the course), you could check Adûnaic dictionaries, too.


----------



## Escobar (Dec 5, 2015)

After decapitation of Mouth of Sauron orcs crying inscription from Ring (ash nazg...). It also is not in subtitles. In battle at Morannon Elrond commanding in elven langue. As it doesnt translated in subtitles, hence it is also gibberish.


----------



## Gigantor (Apr 6, 2017)

Escobar said:


> After decapitation of Mouth of Sauron orcs crying inscription from Ring (ash nazg...). It also is not in subtitles. In battle at Morannon Elrond commanding in elven langue. As it doesnt translated in subtitles, hence it is also gibberish.


He was saying "Hold positions" and "Fire the arrows" (according to the LEGO LOTR video game).


----------

